# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Gratiola vs Limnophila aromaticoides mystery solved !!!!!!!



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes it is solved.

We can call this plant Limnophila aromaticoides from now on !!!!!!!!!!.

Big thanks goes to CAVAN for growing this plant emerged and having it flower.

Cavan,

Can you please provide some details on your setup and step by step observations.

Here is so-called Gratiola sp. inside Ghazanfar's tank.










Those are pictures from 3rd party of emerged growth of Limnophila aromatica.

Credit to http://members.fortunecity.com/macrophytes/#L for emerged growth pictures.


















And those pictures are taken by me at GWAPA event. This plant setup was done by Cavan.


































 

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon November 17 2003 at 08:26 PM.]


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes it is solved.

We can call this plant Limnophila aromaticoides from now on !!!!!!!!!!.

Big thanks goes to CAVAN for growing this plant emerged and having it flower.

Cavan,

Can you please provide some details on your setup and step by step observations.

Here is so-called Gratiola sp. inside Ghazanfar's tank.










Those are pictures from 3rd party of emerged growth of Limnophila aromatica.

Credit to http://members.fortunecity.com/macrophytes/#L for emerged growth pictures.


















And those pictures are taken by me at GWAPA event. This plant setup was done by Cavan.


































 

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon November 17 2003 at 08:26 PM.]


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, it doesn't quite shock me. But it is good to know









Sven


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, I just took a couple stems of it out of my tank and put them in the cut in half plastic jug you see in the picture with some tank water. I put that outside on the deck in early June. 

It took quite a while for the plant to adapt to emersed growth. For a while, it would still grow up to 10 leaves per whorl even though it was emersed. After the plants adapted, two to 3 leaves per whorl. I've topped any evaporation in the jug off with tap water that had about .5ml per gallon of Flourish and the recommended dose of Shultz Violet Food. From time to time I add some fish mulm. 

I've been keeping it inside more often lately as the weather has gotten colder and may house it in a terrarium. But so far, it has handled house conditions pretty well. One odd thing is that since it has been inside more, the color of the flowers has faded a bit (they were a darker purple). I have no idea why that should be. It smells fairly strongly both above and below water. 

I think it's worth pointing out to anyone reading this that the plant pictured is one of several forms of Limophila aromatica. As Claus Christensen has pointed out, it is a very variable plant.


----------



## loyang5021 (Oct 15, 2003)

what are the plant's requirements :
strong light ?
hard/soft water ?
ph /gh / kh ?
fertilisation regime ?
thanks in advance


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi loyang5021,

welcome









Maybe you can read this topic. There you can see a discussion about the name also...

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=3506023812&m=7356062572

Sven


----------



## loyang5021 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Sven,
Thanks for the info . Will try and get it growing . currently my plants are all green though they look very healthy to me.will try to reduce the no3 content and see what happens.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.lucidcentral.org/keys/appw/nonkey/html/limnophila.html

Look at the bottom paragraph.


----------

